# Fluffy has a friend :)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Goldfish lust..........I tried to keep the video short for my friends with attention difficulties  You have to stick around to 0:53 to see Fluffy being really stupid.....

YouTube - 002


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

haha cool i love the ones that look like their brains are on the outside


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> haha cool i love the ones that look like their brains are on the outside


That's cuz her brains ARE on the outside. Luckily, Fluffy has none!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice goldies


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the colors and their flowing fins. Did Fluffy really think he/she could fit through the plants? Nice, clean beautiful tank you've got them in.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

Is it me or had fluffy put on some size?  I remember in previous photos or videos he/she was a bit smaller? Regardless he/she looks good , nice colour pattern and "tennis ball" shape to them.Pearlscale goldfish are neat , but to others look odd because of their shape.Your black oranda looks nice as well, and his head cap has nice growth.Most experienced/show oriented goldie owners favour large head growth.Thanks for showing !


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Shelley,
> 
> Is it me or had fluffy put on some size?  I remember in previous photos or videos he/she was a bit smaller? Regardless he/she looks good , nice colour pattern and "tennis ball" shape to them.Pearlscale goldfish are neat , but to others look odd because of their shape.Your black oranda looks nice as well, and his head cap has nice growth.Most experienced/show oriented goldie owners favour large head growth.Thanks for showing !


Thanks for noticing - yes, Fluffy is a BEAST  Three weeks ago, Fluffy got stuck, sideways, on the Python. Two weeks ago, Fluffy got stuck in a piece of driftwood so Fluffy went away. I missed him too much so I brought him home, set him up in the 22 gallon long and got him a friend - whom he ADORES.

Joe was the one who picked out the oranda when we met up to go fish store hopping. He has a really good eye for fish and thought this one was special. It also has little pom poms on his face. I love the silver / white pearl belly and the goofy smile when it eats


----------

